# American/A.O. Smith Gas Hybrid problem



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

I recently installed (11/10) an American Hybrid gas water heater. According to the flow charts and Rep, this thing is properly sized, the customer called me last week and said they run out of hot water.
I go there and check it, sure enough I turn on 3 faucets and a shower and in about 10 minutes they are out of hot water! I call the rep and factory tech and they say it's not properly sized! :furious: WTH!!
Anyway I was wondering who else out there has installed some of these, this was the second one and I'm pretty sure it has a problem even though its not throwing any codes.
When it calls for heat, the blower revs up and down (over and over) and it sound like the heater is not fully powering up. The first one never sounded like this, but the Factory Tech said this is normal.. I'm also wandering how it was fine through all the winter months, and now this. 

The only two things I can think of are, this heater has a circualtion loop and maybe that is tricking the lower sensor? The tech said this should help it! Not sure why..
The other thing is, I only have a 1/2" gas supply to it, but it is coming off of a 1" main less than 5' away. I'm thinking the stupid valve restricts it to about 1/4", He also said this was no problem.

Anyone else out there put any in and what has been your experiance?
I'm really sad this has happened because I love the design! 

Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like easttexasplumb should be able to help you out with... :laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f25/pita-hybrid-13108/


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

If you were good during the winter then it can't be gas sizing even though your not getting fault code I would check for carbonization 
My old shop used to do warranty work for American but they were such garbage (gas tank hwh) that the suppliers stopped carrying them. It would take me some time to think better of them and to trust them with the tankless/hybrid, I'd have to hear a lot of great things on the zone


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Sounds like easttexasplumb should be able to help you out with... :laughing:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f25/pita-hybrid-13108/


Well there we have it folks, i am not alone.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Best of all that unit, not manufactured by the AO Smith group but imported, labeled and sold is being discontinued already for sale in the US


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

AHHHH dont tell me this!!! Probably the best customer I have!! I can't find that post.. I will keep messing with this. See what happens.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

BTW, it may be undersized. Unit is only 100,000 BTUs and at 90% will only offer about 2.5 GPM at 70 degree rise. Factor in the 20 gal storage and that explains why four fixtures depletes it in 10 minutes. Once that extra 20 is drawn out, you only rely on how fast it can heat the water instantaneously.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

A standard natural gas heater is 40,000 btu, the hybrid is more than double that. The hybrid has a heat exchanger, it is not trying to heat all 25 gals of water at once, but one gal at a time. I know it is not undersized, it is just a made in China piece of junk.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> BTW, it may be undersized. Unit is only 100,000 BTUs and at 90% will only offer about 2.5 GPM at 70 degree rise. Factor in the 20 gal storage and that explains why four fixtures depletes it in 10 minutes. Once that extra 20 is drawn out, you only rely on how fast it can heat the water instantaneously.


This doesn't help, but in the OP it was stated that three faucets and a shower were running. How realistic is that usage? If that truly was going to be the demand then no way the equipment would keep up.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Indie said:


> This doesn't help, but in the OP it was stated that three faucets and a shower were running. How realistic is that usage? If that truly was going to be the demand then no way the equipment would keep up.


Agreed, especially all for 10 minutes straight, weird

Homeowner testing performance or showing to neighbor perhaps?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The customer I put the State premier hybrid heater in from called me this morning. She said they have had very little hot water all weekend, she did not call me because I have already worked on the heater too much. She wants me to come get that piece of  out of her house, her exact words (except for the censored part). So I guess me and Barak took one for the team here, your welcome pz members.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> A standard natural gas heater is 40,000 btu, the hybrid is more than double that. The hybrid has a heat exchanger, it is not trying to heat all 25 gals of water at once, but one gal at a time. I know it is not undersized, it is just a made in China piece of junk.


China, didnt mention location earlier, but oh so right

It is a "hybrid" so it does maintain 20 gal storage that also serves as a buffer, in essence its just a larger BTU/lower storage tank water heater


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> The customer I put the State premier hybrid heater in from called me this morning. She said they have had very little hot water all weekend, she did not call me because I have already worked on the heater too much. She wants me to come get that piece of  out of her house, her exact words (except for the censored part). So I guess me and Barak took one for the team here, your welcome pz members.


Ouch!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I can finally get this hybrid nightmare behind me. Put in a Noritz tankless the customer is happy so far.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just put in a state premier hybrid and it dosen't work. No sppl houses have repair parts and state won't get them to me for 4 days. Thats great. Going to take it out and put in a power direct vent.


----------

